# Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe



## Björn79 (6. Apr. 2013)

Hallo an alle

ich würde gerne meinen Filter etwas anders aufbauen.
Ich würde gerne die Tonnen halb eingraben und mit einer 8000 l Pumpe speisen.
Der Auslauf soll dann an einem kleinen Bach und/oder Wasserfall enden.
Als Bestückung dachte ich an Schaumstoffschnipsel und Matten sowie Bürsten (alles noch vorhanden) in der letzten Tonne dachte ich Helix 14er.
Mich würde Interessieren was ihr dazu denkt
Vor allem ob die Helix wahl richtig ist und ob es bewegt sein sollte oder eher nicht.
Was mir auch noch Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist die Vorabscheidung per Spaltsieb dachte da an eine Mörtelwanne mit Sieb drin oder ähnliches aber da denke ich könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps und Empfehlungen geben

 

Ich danke euch schon mal für eure Tipps und Anregungen

Schöne Grüße Björn


----------



## Nori (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Bei deiner Teichgröße und "nur" Goldfischbesatz hättest du die zweite Tonne sparen können - wichtig wäre, dass nach dem Spaltsieb das Wasser von Unten nach Oben die Schaum-Schnipsel durchströmt - so wie du es gezeigt hast wird das Wasser gleich Richtung nächster Kammer fliessen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
Du kannst ja Noris Vorschlag folgen, un den Auslauf vom SiFi mit einem "Tauchrohr" in die Tonne versehen .
Vom Prinzip hast Du ja einen "normalen" gepumpten Filter vorgestellt. Die Füllungen in den Tonnen als auch die Pumpe im Teich sind Ansichtssache. Ich halte "umströmte" Schaumstoffschnipsel weniger effektiv als einfaches __ Hel-X.
Ich kann nur noch anmerken, dass mein (immerhin 60 cm langes) Ansaugrohr im Teich regelmäßig gereinigt werden muss. Die "üblichen" Pumpengehäuse haben viel schmalere Spalte, und eine kleinere Ansaugfläche :?.


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Rolf,
da gibts auch 2 "Maschengrößen" von den NG-Ansaugfiltern - ich verwende die kleine Maschengröße (= fein) eben weil mir die Pumpenöffnungen zu groß waren und immer wieder mal ein Molch in die Pumpe kam - seit dem Fein-Vorfiltereinbau gabs da keine Opfer mehr und der Filter braucht die ganze Saison nicht gereinigt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Björn79 (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Nori
Hallo Rolf

mit dem "Tauchrohr" habt ihr natürlich recht das wird so noch geändert.
Mit drei Tonnen würde ich gerne arbeiten da diese halt schon vorhanden sind und mittlerweile sind auch Goldorfen mit eingezogen und zwei Kois sofern die den Winter überlebt haben.

Würde auch lieber komplett auf Schwerkraft gehen nur der nachträgliche eine würde sich etwas kompliziert gestalten naja und von alleine fließt das Wasser ja nun nicht über die Uferkante.

Mit dem Vorfilter im Teich wegen Ansaugrohr muss ich mir auch mal Gedanken machen.
Rolf hast Du dir eins selber gebaut???
Ist Heli 14 den die richtige Wahl ???
Wie viel braucht man für eine 200l Tonne dachte so an 100l
Habt ihr noch eine gute Anleitung für den SiFi ???

Grüße Björn


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hol dir das Ansaugrohr von NG für den 1,5" Schlauchanschluss - das ist am günstigsten und hat sämtliche Adaptionen verschraubt - entweder dann an der Pumpe das Gehäuse am Anschluss ausschneiden oder das Gehäuse komplett weglassen.
Ich würde dann in die erste Tonne aber lieber Matten einlegen und keine Schnipsel . Unten ein Abstzvolumen in allen Tonnen erstellen (Kunststoffgitter auf kleine Füßchen stellen, z.B. HD Rohre etc.) Ablaufanschluss zum Schmodderablassen - dann ne PPI 10, ne PPI 20 und vielleicht noch 2 PPI 30 mit jeweils 5 cm Dicke.
In die zweite Tonne dann bewegtes __ Hel-X und in die 3-te Tonne ruhendes Hel-X - 2 Tonnen mit Filterschaum würde ich mir nicht antun wegen des Reinigungsaufwands.

Und wie gesagt Schmodderabläufe und auch Notüberläufe nicht vergessen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
zu SiFis gibt es hier im Forum einige Bauanleitungen, z. B. von Ferryboxen, Thomy oder Oli (schau' mal bei den Usernamen nach unter den Themen, die die user eröffnet haben, oder suche gleich nach SiFi Selbstbau). 
Ich habe mein "Saugrohr" selber gebaut aus dem Marley-Laubschutzgitter und Kabelbindern. Da das Gitter nur 30 cm breit ist, habe ich es in einen PVC-Adapter 90/110 gesteckt. Schau' mal in meine Themenbeiträge, dann findest Du was dazu.
Ich würde Dir einen "Pumpenschacht" am Teichrand empfehlen (das kann eine kleine Euro-Box sein), oder ein Halbschwerkraft-System - die Pumpe sitzt unter dem Sieb des SiFis, und "drückt" von dort aus das Wasser durch die Tonnen. Bei Halbschwerkraft kannst den SiFi in die erste Tonne bauen, und die unteren 100 l nutzen (und wenn nur zum Absetzen von Schwebstoffen). In beiden Fällen kannst Du die Tonnen so lassen, wie Du sie gebaut hast. 
Für Deine gepumpte Version solltest Du einen Notüberlauf SiFi nicht vergessen!
Die __ Hel-X-Empfehlung liegt bei 40% des Filter (netto!) Volumens, das kann ich bestätigen. Je nach Höhe der Filterauflage und dem oberen Wasserstand in der Tonne wirst Du also mit deutlich weniger als den 100 Litern klarkommen. Unbewegt bekommt man mit der Zeit etwas mehr hinein  (in Richtung 50%). Auch wenn man abreinigt durch "Umrühren", steigt da dann nicht mehr sehr viel auf.


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*



Björn79 schrieb:


> naja und von alleine fließt das Wasser ja nun nicht über die Uferkante


Hallo Björn,
wer hat denn so etwas behauptet?
Das NG System beruht auf einer Rohrführung über den Teichrand.
So ähnlich lief es bei auch ein paar Jahre. Solange die Rohre über den Teichrand dicht sind, ist es kein Problem für das Wasser dort durchzufließen.


----------



## Björn79 (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Nori an Notüberläufe hatte ich auch schon gedacht was meinst Du wie groß die sein müssten ??
Das Absaugrohr wollte ich eigentlich per Schlauch mit der Pumpe verbinden. Dadurch könnte ich die Pumpe so aufstellen das ich bei bedarf gut ankomme und könnte trotzdem von der tiefsten stelle absaugen.

Rolf sitzt die Pumpe dann quasi im SiFi ???
ok habe gerade das gefunden Halbschwerkraft System
aber da müsste ich dann ja auch über den Wasserspiegel das Wasser bekommen das müsste mir Jörg dann mal genauer erklären oder besser zeigen

Grüße Björn
P.S. endlich mal ein Wochenende ohne Schnee


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
was du für ein System planst musst du erst mal Aufgrund deiner Gegebenheiten entscheiden.
Mit einem Spaltsieb ist das keine Schwerkraftfilterung mehr.

Ein Rohr über den Teichrand zu verlegen und dieses von Luft zu befreien reicht.
Dann könntest du eine SIPA einsetzen. Die ist für Schwerkraftanlagen gut geeignet.
Der Dreck am Sieb wird mit einer extra Spülpumpe von innen weggespült.

Der Vorteil einer reinen Schwerkraftanlage ist, dass der Dreck unzerkleinert in den Filter kommt.
Ein weiterer der geringere Aufwand das Wasser zu pumpen (Energieaufwand)


----------



## Nori (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Ich finde es immer lustig, dass bei gepumpten Versionen immer die Pumpe als "Küchenmaschine" dargestellt wird , die alles total zerkleinert.
Richtig ist, dass bei einer Filterpumpe Feststoffe von 6-10 mm unbeschädigt durch die spezielle Form des Pumpenrades gefördert werden - was aber auch wieder die Ausnahme darstellt.
Die meisten "Feststoffe" die durch die Pumpe kommen sind glitschige Algen und sonstige Verunreinigungen, die einfach durch gehen - das haben ja auch schon oft und unfreiwillig manche __ Molche vorgemacht, die die Pumpe unbeschadet passiert haben (und selbst getötete Tiere waren nicht zu Brei zerkleinert worden!).
Also die Pumpe ist kein Zerkleinerer mit Eisenschneiden wie man es aus den Spülbecken amerikanischer Küchen kennt!

Zu den Überläufen: 
Meiner Meinung nach würde pro Tonne ein DN 50 reichen, das dann zu einem DN 70 zusammengeführt wird, welches direkt in den Teich geht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Nori,
welche Größe an Feststoffen ankommt hängt natürlich auch von der Pumpe ab.
Bei den kleineren sind es manchmal schon Zerkleinerungsanlagen.

Neben den schon genannten Vorteilen einer reinen Schwerkraftanlage, sollte auch das Thema Sicherheit mit einbezogen werden.
Wer den Teich schon mal leer hatte, weil der Filter übergelaufen ist, kann das sicher gut nachvollziehen.

Überläufe sind aus diesem Grund auf jeden Fall nötig.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
das ist ja sehr erfreulich, wie sich in Deinem Thema die Antworten sammeln !
Mit "SiFi in der Filtertonne" meinte ich tatsächlich die Pumpe am Boden des SiFis (oder in der Filtertonne, mit Verbindung zum Auslauf der SiFi-Kiste). Fällt die Pumpe aus, läuft das SiFi voll. Damit das Wasser über das Sieb plätschert, brauchst Du eine Regelung am Zulauf (Zugschieber oder Kugelhahn). Die meisten Teichpumpen lassen sich hierzu aus ihrem Gehäuse befreien, die Innenleben sind schön handlich, und man bekommt auch eine Verohrung an den Ausgang.
Für das Halbschwerkraftsystem sollte der normale Auslauf an den Tonnen reichen (DN 110 bis etwa 15 m³/h, DN 75 bis etwa 6 m³/h); wobei man über die Auslaufhöhe noch ein wenig mehr Sicherheit bekommen kann. Ein gepumptes SiFi kann schon mal verstopfen, und daher haben viele noch einen Auslauf über dem Sieb montiert, an dem denn das Wasser ungefiltert in die nächste Filtertonne überläuft.


----------



## Björn79 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo euch allen

und vielen Dank für eure Beiträge
RKurzhals ja bin auch total begeistert was hier so los ist
hatte gestern leider nur keine Zeit noch mal rein zuschauen

Jörg ich könnte den Filter also auch so aufbauen ??!!

 

Schwerkraft wäre mir schon lieber da ich den besser verstecken könnte
und eben auch der Vorteil mit der Pumpe

hatte nur nicht gedacht das Wasser über den Berg fließt.. 


Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> was du für ein System planst musst du erst mal Aufgrund deiner Gegebenheiten entscheiden.


Auf welch Gegebenheiten sollte ich den noch achten Jörg

Dass die Anlage durch Überläufe gesichert werden sollte leuchtet mir auch ein und war auch so geplant befürchte nur ich hätte jetzt zu kleine gewählt.
Das eine Vernünftige Grobabscheidung vorhanden sein soll habe ich hier im Forum ja noch auch schon öfters gelesen und bewegt mich jetzt eher dazu den Filter um zubauen nur mir war/ist nicht klar wie ich das bei mir am besten umsetzen kann

Aber ihr seid ja bei mir...

LG Björn


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Ich persönlich finde so eine nachträgliche Rohrverlegerei über den Teichrand viel unansehnlicher als einen Pumpenschlauch. Wenn dann noch ein Skimmer dazu soll sind es schon 2 von den "schönen" Röhren.
Wenn du so ein hässliches 110-er Teil am Rand haben willst, dann kommts auch nicht mehr darauf an ob du 50-er oder 70-er Überläufe nimmst und die dann zu einem weiteren 110-er Rohr zusammenfasst.
Die Pumpe würde ich übrigens mit dem sensorgesteuerten Pegelschalter gegen Trockenlaufen sichern - kann ja sein dass diese Konstruktion mal Fehlluft zieht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Björn79 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Nori

deswegen frage ich hier ja auch meine fragen um eure meinungen zu hören und meistens sind es ja sachen die ich höre an die ich noch so garnicht gedacht habe.
Trockenlaufen soll die Pumpe ja nicht und mit den Rohren hast Du ja auch recht.

Also doch eher die halb eingegrabenen Tonnenversion ??!!

Schöne Grüßr Björn


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Björn,

Wasser fließt nicht bergauf ... sprcih üner den Wasserstand im Teich ... also funktioniert es nicht so wie auf Deiner Zeichnung.
Eher so ...

 

Ach ja ... ich hatte ja auch mal eine Tonne hinten dran. Es war nie so, dass das Wasser über das Rücklaufrohr stand. Es stand maximal in der Hälfte den Rohres ...

Mandy


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Ich sags mal so:
Schwerkraft wenn der Teich dafür gebaut wurde - also eine saubere Verlegung von Bodenabläufen und dem Skimmer samt Rohren.

Für einen Teich ohne Bodenabläufe würde ich ne ganz normale gepumpte Version nehmen.

Dann hast auch keine Probleme mit dem Siebfilter - ansonsten steht ja wahrscheinlich ne Sipa zur Debatte (teurer, Spülpumpe). Ob du die Tonnen etwas eingräbst hängt auch davon ab, wie du an die Schmodderablässe kommen willst - für die Fördermenge ist nat. jeder gesparte Zentimeter Bauhöhe vorteilhaft.

Ich seh keine großen Nachteile für die gepumpte Variante bei dir - man kann die vermeintlichen Nachteile/Gefahren dieser Version entschärfen:
Pegelschalter verwenden: kostet 35,- € und sorgt dafür, das ein Leerpumpen verhindert wird.
Ansaugfilter fein von NG: verhindert, dass Kleinlebewesen (wie z.B. __ Molche) angesaugt werden - Wartungsarm bzw. Wartungsfrei während der Saison.

Gruß Nori

Gruß Nori


----------



## Björn79 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Mandy

also Jörg sah das anders...



Björn79 schrieb:


> naja und von alleine fließt das Wasser ja nun nicht über die Uferkante.





Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> wer hat denn so etwas behauptet?
> Das NG System beruht auf einer Rohrführung über den Teichrand.
> So ähnlich lief es bei auch ein paar Jahre. Solange die Rohre über den Teichrand dicht sind, ist es kein Problem für das Wasser dort durchzufließen.


 

aber gut die sache ist auch eher vom Tisch... klingt mir doch etwas zu Risiko reich...

Das mit den Schmodderablässe ist noch so eine sache.
Dachte eher an eine Version mit auspumpen oder sowas.
Das anbringen der ablässe ist nicht das problem denke ich nur ich habe keine möglichkeit das irgendwo zulassen sprich keinen anschluss an eine wasser ableitung.
Also dachte ich eher an auspumpen und dann in die Beete oder so

meinst Du sowas Nori    Pegelschalter

LG Björn


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Genau das Teil hab ich verbaut - muss nur in ein wasserdichtes Gehäuse, wie z.B. ein HD-Rohr etc. weil es nur für Feuchträume gedacht ist.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
das funktioniert so gut! 
Bei mir lief es über Jahre so und auch bei anderen. 
Das NG Prinzip, was viele einsetzen, geht nicht anders.

Besser einen BA und das Wasser über den Teichrand laufen lassen als gepumpte Filter. 

Eine Sicherung wegen leerlaufen des Teichs brauchst du dann nicht.
Wohl aber einen Schalter, der die Pumpe abschaltet, wenn kein Wasser mehr im Filter ist.
Es kann vorkommen, dass jemand das Rohr beschädigt. Falls Luft eindringt kommt kein Wasser mehr in der Filter, die Fische sind aber im vollen Teich.


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Und wenn man hochwertige Pumpen nutzt dann haben die sogar einen eingebauten Trockenlaufschutz, sprich einen Thermoschalter welcher bei erreichen einer bestimmten Temp. abschaltet 


mfg René


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Das NG -System ist schon was Anderes als an einem bestehenden Teich zwanghaft zu versuchen ne Schwerkraftfilterung einzubauen. Ferner werden bei NG die Leitungen zwar nicht durch Bodenabläufe unterhalb der Folie sondern oberhalb zusammen mit den Saugfiltern geführt, diese werden aber nie über den Teichrand verlegt, sondern enden in einem schon beim Bau integrierten Sammlerschacht - in dem auch die Pumpe sitzt - das hat nichts mit "110-er Anacondas" über den Teichrand verlegen zu tun.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Nori,
als Übergangslösung Rohre auch mal über den Teichrand zu verlegen ist meiner Ansicht nach durchaus vertretbar.
Die sind nach ein paar Monaten kaum noch sichtbar.

Falls man die Option hat, kann man die mit einem einfachen Folienflansch auch unter der Teichoberfläche verlegen.
Der Filter ist auf Teichniveau und lässt sich gut verstecken. Spätere Erweiterungen sind auch gut möglich.

Bei 15-20m³ kann man auch gepumpt filtern, das macht nicht so einen großen Unterschied.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Jörg,
Deiner Meinung stimme ich zu. Die Art der Verlegung der Rohre und deren "Verstecken" sind Details zum Ende der Planung. 
So wie ich Björn verstanden habe, tendiert er zum Schwerkraftsystem, und will sogar auf den SiFi verzichten. Damit hat sich mein Favorit Halbschwerkraft erledigt.
Einen Trockenlaufschutz für die Pumpe würde ich bei Rohr oberhalb Teichniveau installieren. Ich wäre für eine "Kleinspannungsvariante", aber nicht jeder kann/will selber an solche Installationen 'ran.
Für die Tonnen würde ich keine extra Überläufe einplanen. Die Abläufe sollten großzügig genug dimensioniert sein, und Höhe geht über alles. Regenwassertonnen haben schon so ein sehr ungünstiges Höhe/Breite-Verhältnis, was auf die Filterwirkung geht.


----------



## Björn79 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder ich habe die Zeit mal genutzt und bin etwas ich mich gegangen und über einiges nach gedacht.
@Rolf gerne Schwerkraft da so wie man hier immer liest die beste Möglichkeit ist zu Filtern
aber ich habe mir mal Gedanken drüber gemacht was ich mir auch selber zutraue zu verwirklichen und in was ich vertrauen habe.
Und irgendwie komme ich wieder zu meiner ersten Version.

 

den einen Siebfilter zubauen traue ich mir schon einen Trommler eher nicht.

Da ich ja auch meine Vorhandenen Tonnen weiter benutzen möchte dachte ich mir das ich jetzt eine der vorhandenen 75 Rohre als Weiterleitung zur anderen Tonne nutze ich den zweiten als überlauf so wie auf dem Bild
 
 

In die erste der drei Tonnen dann Matten und Filterwürfel und in die letzten Helix 14er
Auf die erste Tonne kommt dann ne Kiste als SIFI

 

denke mal da werde ich die passende Anleitung hier finden.

Unten dann noch 50er Rohre als Schmutzablass
So hatte ich mir das jetzt gedacht
und jetzt seid ihr dran...


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
ich wollte Dich nicht beeinflussenin Deiner Entscheidung . Wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag sehe mit einem SiFi, dann freut mich das schon sehr . Würdest Du den SiFi in eine 40*30er Eurobox einbauen wollen? Diese läßt sich nämlich in die erste Tonne versenken .
Also die waagerechte Zuleitung der ersten Tonne in die Eurobox schicken, darunter das Sieb stellen, und unter das Sieb die Pumpe legen, die durch eine seitliche Wand (oder nach unten) das Wasser in Richtung Tonnenboden drückt. Wenn die Pumpe läuft, dann läuft das Wasser so durch das Sieb, dass die Pumpe keine Luft zieht, und auch das Sieb nicht geflutet wird.
Deine Mörtelbox geht freilich in der gepumpten Version, dann wird das Sieb deutlich größer. Ich würde statt Mörtelbox eine viereckige Kiste nehmen (ich habe auch mal einen SiFi-Bau beschrieben ... ), das geht wirklich besser.


----------



## Björn79 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Rolf
Sorry aber ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen hast mal ein Bilder oder Beitrag dazu
Ja Sifi soll es schon werden und beeinflusst hast mich nicht war eh meine erste Version...


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
eine schnelle Skizze sieht etwa so aus:
.
Die Kiste müsste dann vom Rand der Tonne aus "zwangsgetaucht" werden. Die Idee ist übrigens nicht von mir, Jürgen-V hat Trautchen mal so eine Filtertonne empfohlen (kleine Filtertonne).


----------



## Björn79 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Rolf

verstehe nur den Vorteil bei dieser Variante nicht???

Würde das mit der Verrohrung bei den Tonnen so ausreichen???
Was meint ihr ???

Sonnige Grüße Björn


----------



## Björn79 (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hat sonst noch einer ne meinung dazu???


----------



## Björn79 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

schieb....


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
Dein Aufbauschema und die größe der Verrohrung sind ok . Ist der zweite "Durchbruch" oben ein Überlauf? Welche Füllungen hast Du in der Planung, und wie willst Du sie einbauen? Wie gestaltest Du einen Schmutzablauf/ eine Bodenabsaugung?
Schreib' mal noch ein bisschen über Deinen Bau, dann wird es (hoffentlich) ein paar Meinungen zu geben.


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Filter anders bauen mit eurer Hilfe*

Hallo Björn,
die Mörtelwanne ist für einen Siebfilter nicht geeignet, da sie zu instabil ist.

Aus meiner Sicht solltest du besser nach einem gebrauchten US suchen.


----------

